# horrible nicknames



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

does anyone else have horrible nicknames for their chi's that you really don't like ? 
i cant help it , it just comes out , i have always called Keona kona or Kiki and i like both of them but lately i have been calling her Boney and as much as i dislike it , it still comes out of my mouth lol

hubby also calls Myami , myenemy which i also don't like , i call her Mammi most of the time which isn't to bad  .


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We call Brody poo poo boy all the time. I don't even know how it started. But he comes running when you say 'where is my poo poo boy?!' LOL.


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Hee heee.... I think those are cute nicknames! We call Willow "Pudge" all of the time.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Dottie is called PIP SQEEK as that's the sound she makes when she wakes up and wants to come out,Lily is called LIL,and Simba is called Simsey or farty as he's always a bit smelly


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Cute nicknames. Only a few of mine have nicknames, Lexxi is Lexxi poo, Billy becomes Bills, and Pepper becomes my little Pepper pot. Oh, and Twiggy is Twigs, Twiggers or Twiglet.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

:laughing8: Sometime we call Zoey poopy butt, I don't know why, she doesn;t have one, it just comes out


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

My mum calls bambi-"bambi loo loos" or bambino and bruiser just bruiser or bruisey baby lol but I like these 
As for ones I dont like hmm I think I like them all x


----------



## glyndwr (Dec 4, 2010)

Glyn gets called Glyndy or my OH calls him Stinky arse lol


----------



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

LOL great thread, I love those nicknames....All mine have nicknames too..
Maximus is either Maximus Cutimus or Maximus Pestimus (depending on what he's been up to!)
Poppet is invariably Poppety-Poo and Muffin is Scruffy Muffy. Our big "working dog" is usually called Diggery-dig even though this name is Diesel!
And to think that names are usually abbreviated LOL


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Pedro is "Poo Poo" most of the time. I have no idea why...The rest of the time we call him Momma's Boy!

Gracie is "Twinkie" - so much so that she answers to that faster than she answers to Gracie. I pulled back the covers one day to drag her out of bed and she looked just like a little Twinkie lying there, and it stuck!


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh this is a good one! Here's ours....

Tinkerbell gets called Tinkerbell-Stinkersmell or just plain old Stink 
Holly gets Holsa-Bolsa or Hollywood
Yogi gets Yoghurt or Pogi (my daughter calls him this all the time)
Beau (Kelpie x) gets Beaudy-Beaudy-Bo

While we're on the subject, my cat Nutmeg always gets Nutmegawatti from OH lol.

Why do we do these things to the poor babies?


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Paco is called

Pocky
Pocket Rocket
Pock a Doc
Puke

I have now idea where they came from,but he answers to all of them.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

We call Draco "Chunky" it is kind of mean but fitting.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Louie has a ton of nick names!

Poo Lou
Poo Louby
Loubean
Pou Loubean
Lou Bear
Lou Lou

I normally just call him Lou, he only really gets called Louie when he is naughty!

Oh and my mum has just started calling him 'Poo Poo Platter' lol!

I don't really mind any of them really, the rabbits have worse nicknames than him lol


----------



## Ozzy's mommy (Feb 1, 2011)

They're all really cute. 
Ozzy gets..

Ozzmister
Ozzmond
Ozz Bozz
Little Dog
My Man

And my Basset, LuLu, get

LuLubean
Big Dog
Princess
Mom's Girl
Luie
My Girl

None of them are all that bad but some of them get annoying and I just can't stop saying them. lol


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

my three get called Diefenbooger, Grottlemeyer and Bratticus 
along with Puckerbutt, Pinhead and PootiePants


----------



## MyLittleCici (Oct 14, 2010)

ehmm well I normally call her 'wee wumen' haha or ehmm, 'wee stinky' it's funny the names you come out with ehh!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Most of their names are nice and sickly sweet, but Dillon gets the cheeky ones. lol
His are nutcase, 
Loony tunes
Demon dog
Damian
Wee devil
Daisy sometimes gets called Pishy arse cause she doesnt always clean hersef afterwards.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I call Midgie "Pooky" sometimes, as well as Honey Bunny & Stinker.


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Lol... This is a fun thread! I'm glad I am not the only one!!! 

Chipotle never gets called by his official name! He is either Chippy or Schmoopie or Schmoopie Poopie. Lol. Sometimes just Schmoop. 
The pugs all have names too...
Pogo is Poopypants, Chloe is Chlo-bot-tater-tot, and Pork is Pork-a-doodle-doo or just doodly-dog.
We also have 2 cats, and one is Mitzie or MitMit, the other is Max but we call him...

Wait for it...

Mr. Maxie-cat-Von-turkey-smudge.

Crazy, huh???


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Notice how so many of them earn a nickname with "Poo" or "Poop" in it?


----------



## Marley23 (Sep 16, 2010)

we call marley - mars bars, stinky bum bum, pupporoni lol we have lots of names for her


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

We ALL call Leila "Beebs" not sure if it was i or my daughter that started it but funny that we all call her that, even hubby. Sometimes it evolves into "beebers" and for some reason my 11 year old son calls her "little dooos". :laughing8: heehee. And we rarely call her Leila anymore and Heck she comes to the other names anyway hahaha!


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh, we have the worst nickname for Daisy.

We call her slutter (only at home).

And Roxy- we call her "fat stupid box" Out of love of course.


----------



## Lisajazzi (Oct 27, 2010)

We call Pixel Poopydoo or smoochy. She answers to both along with Pixel.

hee hee


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Feodore gets Schmooples lol Eva gets off lightly with princess.


----------



## Bm0589 (Oct 28, 2010)

apple has a ton of nicknames... depending on who is calling her..

apple pie, apple strudel , apple butter, apple girl, chunky butt, fat head, baby girl, apple blossum,....the list goes on and on......


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

Taco was once called Taco Waco. I guess it was ok.. There was also "Tic Tac Taco", lol


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

haha some of the names have given me a really good laugh , at least i am not the only one lol


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Yes I call Cookie stinker. I dunno why because he doesn't stink lol.


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

heh salem is called say say, monkey, lil *expletive* (always in love, usually when he does a cute begging behavoir) Duke, though gets the rough end, i actually catchy myself calling him dukey.... ( as in poo ><)


----------



## *chiwee*love* (Feb 23, 2011)

Where do I even begin? Honey has so many nicknames it's hard to keep track. Many of her nicknames are based on certain physical features she has or behaviors she exhibits. So, here it goes:
- Honey Bunches of Oats/Honey Bunches/Honey Bunny Bunches/Bunches
- Honey Buns
- Walnut Head/Walnut
- Chupacabra/Chupi/Poopacabra (<-- compliments of my dad)
- Mountain goat
- Parrot
- Shark tooth
- Cinnamon Roll
...And I'm sure there are more, but that's all I can think of off the top of my head. Lol.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

sugarbaby said:


> i have always called Keona kona or Kiki


lls! this is too funny! these are my nicknames too!!
my sister calls me kona all the time :hello1:

welll some of the names i call my dogs umm i can't say on here lol 

my mother calls all the dogs "mama" even the boys
i call my mothers dog "fat dog" , "white girl", and another bad name lol but the funny thing is she goes WILD when i call her them , and the only time i can get her to listen to me !

my dogs i call bleu , "bleu bleu" .. jamoka .."moka face"... jasper .." jasper wasper"


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

lol, all cute nicknames.!
isometimes call randy: trotter, white boy, or snaggapuss.
and my mom calls him: little boy, or snaggapuss.

lol, we sometimes say randy, but he still knows his name.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

These are so funny, I'm glad I'm not the only one who does this.

Midna is Min-min, Minnie, Min-pin and plain Min

Pepper is Pepper Pots, Pepper Potter, Peeperper, and too much Pepper in my poppycosh (from dad)

Coco gets songs like Coco Italiano instead of Mambo Italiano, then Cocolish, Coker, Coco-gigo, Coke. We used to call her fat hamster or fat guinea pig cuz she was so chunky as a puppy.

Kashi gets called Kashita and Killer so far.

Poor Moka gets called Fatty

Then I give all of them my middle name Lynn, because my husband and I joke that everyone my age has the same last name lol.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ninja: Sonny, Son, Sons, Bung, Bungy, Bunghole, Ninjy

Prada: Baba, Babs, wabs, wa wa, pretty prada, princessa

Baby-Love: Boo, Boo boo, boos, wittle, bebe, booey, teeny, teacup, pretty, rat terrier

Max: Wrinky, wrinkles, stinky, twinky, maxie pad, maximus

Lexus: Lexia, Marie, Maria, Ree ree, Cheeky, Piggy, Alexus, Alexia, Texas, Lexus from Texas, Hooch 

hahaha they respond to all of them too hilarious


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

We have so many between the four of them but the only one that I can think of that's not nice is Fat A$$ for Buford, because he has been, but he's looking a lot better now, so not so much anymore.


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

I started calling Lily, Niny, not sure why lol. It has caught on in the house. My husband calls her Lilypad. Nicknames are fun sometimes.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I call Britney butthole sometimes and she responds, LOL! I also call her Tish...I always would say "gim kiss" (give me a kiss) and then kiss turned into kish which turned into Tish. So when I just say Tish she looks at me and when I say "gim tish" she gives me a kiss


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Shayley isn't fat she's just got short legs and is longerish bigger Chihuahua so my fiance calls her a CHUB-huahua and as much as I dislike it there I am calling for my little Chubhuahua to come outside!GRR!! She always gets called "The sausage" Bless her heart. lol They also get called "little Sh ts" when they are being overly adorable and checky! Esp when Shay has her butt in the air and crawl-walking lol Silly goof other wise I can't think of any other nicknames I don't like.


----------

